# Florida Folks, Brushback needs help!



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm just passing this message along, so I'm not to be contacted with your submissions and such.

Brushfire!
A Florida Anarchist News and Networking Zine


Seeking anarchist community reports from around Florida. Deadline for Submissions June 26, 2009. New issue early July, 2009 !


Greetings Manatees, Burning shrubbery, and other Floridian swamp friends,

In carrying on the bright torch of Florida Anarchy that is/was the original Brushfire! Zine- Black Manatee Collective, an anarchist organization in Orlando, FL, has bottomlined the publication of the resurrected and reinvigorated Brushfire! We hope this will aid our region and movement. It's great differing regions of our state are doing their own thing in that so much autonomy and local ideas flourish, but we wanna know what all y'all are up to and think only good can come from this kinda proposed chit chat.

On a small scale, this lil' project allows for continual discussion and re-evaluation of political ideology, democratic distribution of how-tos and what's goin' ons, and propels action. On a grand scale, we hope to connect all anti-authoritarian communities to explore their projects in their greater community and communities abroad. 

What we ask of ya:
All we ask of our community is to share their works of anarchy, whether in essays, reviews/op-eds, art, poetry, prose, how-tos, events, and/or whatever relevant stuff ya got with <[email protected]>. We're currently in the process of finding our own space in this cyberworld of interwebs. Eventually we plan on having a site with free .pdfs of issues up and maybe funny memes for some lulz or serious stuff for serious organizing. Maybe ya can cross-post stuff and link to us from your site or favorite social networking time drainer. But that's ahead of ourselves, let's talk about the here and now.

Act Quick Though!
The first issue goes to print really soon. We need your input by Friday, June 26th, 2009! We are aiming to have the first new issue out by July, 2009. If ya can't make that deadline, send yr stuff anyway, we'll put it into the following month's issue. Or contact us about organizing/compiling an issue in your own area. Month to month this project will be diggin' its subversive roots round and round the Sunshine State. We wanna get different communities to take charge of putting together an issue of the zine and figuring out what they think is the most appealing editing of submitted Florida anarchy news and tales.

This project, like before, will exist with a rotating schedule of who is putting the issue out. E-mail us to request a month or get any more details.
July 2009: Orlando, FL
August 2009: Orlando, FL (tentative, open)
September 2009: open, your organization\collective\area here!
October 2009: open!
November 2009: open!

Thanks and lookin' forward to hearing from ya
–Halley Hoops and Philly J, Black Manatee Collective


----------

